# some new Gibson stuff,,. gonna be awesome



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

digging some of these

NAMM 2019: Gibson goes back to the 'Golden Era' with new 2019 guitars - gearnews.com


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yup, these all seem to be getting positive vibes around the planet.


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Do they have built-in WiFi?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Delores Streisand said:


> Do they have built-in WiFi?


Tune your B string to 2.4Ghz.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Delores Streisand said:


> Do they have built-in WiFi?


VOS 50's spec models will


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I didn't realize Gibson still sold amplifiers!

I'm sure they are very affordable too. Do they ever sell any?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

If the 2019 Special is as nice as my 2016 Japanese market Special, it will be a very nice guitar and Gibson won't have a problem selling them.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

omg steadly bait. In 3....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lincoln said:


> I didn't realize Gibson still sold amplifiers!
> 
> I'm sure they are very affordable too. Do they ever sell any?


I've played a few of their used smaller offerings and they sound pretty good, not sure about pricing but the vintagey Gibson 'Champ' sitting at L&M a while ago was a lot cheaper than the Fender version.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

keto said:


> omg steadly bait. In 3....


he's taking a break but come NAMM news ramp up he's bound to come back and post, possibly even this very headline about Gibson


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

keto said:


> omg steadly bait. In 3....


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

I saw an ad pumping the new Explorer. Looked the same as the 2018 model. Someone rumoured there may be some Korina models revealed at NAMM.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sulphur said:


> View attachment 238992


Hey now, that’s @Steadfastly job!


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

vadsy said:


> I've played a few of their used smaller offerings and they sound pretty good, not sure about pricing but the vintagey Gibson 'Champ' sitting at L&M a while ago was a lot cheaper than the Fender version.


Oh wow. I thought they were all branded Gold Tone. Are these reissues of the 50s and 60s amps or new designs. Those vintage ones are substantially vheaper than Fenders of the same era. They also.sound bad ass. Jim Hall held onto his (can't remember the model but it was the one that had 1 10 and 1 12 inch speaker) until he died I think.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I think Gibson has a promising future...


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Poor Gibson. Between a rock and a hard place.

Half the players want them to succeed in spite of themselves, and the other half want them to fail because of it. Damned if you do, pass the popcorn.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

The P90 50s Goldtop is giving me a woody


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

The SG w/Maestro is $2,000 US. A regular new Standard is $1,500 US and Maestro models are typically only $100 more, so that doesn't really add up.

My wallet's thankful that nothing on that list interests me.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

sooo,,., typical Gibson. love it

guess I’ll wait for the used ones


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

So much better then 2015...


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

If they'd provide the all access neck heel and put a volute on the headstock joint as standard on all models then I'd probably go into dept buying multiple Gibsons. 
My biggest complaints about Gibson, but what's one frozen Canadian's opinion in a world of online trolls


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

djmarcelca said:


> If they'd provide the all access neck heel and put a volute on the headstock joint as standard on all models then I'd probably go into dept buying multiple Gibsons.
> My biggest complaints about Gibson, but what's one frozen Canadian's opinion in a world of online trolls


No volute, but this one gets you halfway there:
Gibson Les Paul Modern-Coming Soon


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

jdto said:


> No volute, but this one gets you halfway there:
> Gibson Les Paul Modern-Coming Soon


They seem to be moving in the direction I thought they should for years. Get back to basics on the classics that everyone knows and loves and offer a separate model with some modern features that players will still find useful. I hope they turn it around with the new management.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Hamstrung said:


> They seem to be moving in the direction I thought they should for years. Get back to basics on the classics that everyone knows and loves and offer a separate model with some modern features that players will still find useful. I hope they turn it around with the new management.


Agreed. From what I see of this year's lineup, they have listened to feedback about simplifying the lines and offering a few specs of a few models.

Les Paul Standard 50s - round neck, BB 1/2, Green Key tuners
Les Paul Standard 60s - slim taper, BB 61R/61T, Grovers
Les Paul Standard 50s P90 (which they seem to have taken down from the website since the weekend). A Goldtop with P90s that doesn't cost $6k and has a 50s neck (the Classic last year was sweet, but the skinny neck was a no-go for me).
Les Paul Modern - asymmetrical neck, BB Pros, contoured heel, locking tuners, Nashville bridge, Coil Taps and Phase/Pure Bypass switching

And finally, a Junior with the regular logo and a 50s neck! That one's gonna be tough to resist...


----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> I didn't realize Gibson still sold amplifiers!


I don't think they do. Several months ago I spent a couple of hours searching the web for information on Gibson amps. There is very little out there. Even Gibson's own web page had no links of any kind leading to amplifiers present or past.



High/Deaf said:


> Poor Gibson. Between a rock and a hard place.
> 
> Half the players want them to succeed in spite of themselves, and the other half want them to fail because of it. Damned if you do, pass the popcorn.


That has to be the most concise statement on the situation I have seen.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

djmarcelca said:


> If they'd *provide the all access neck heel and put a volute on the headstock joint as standard on all models *then I'd probably go into dept buying multiple Gibsons.
> My biggest complaints about Gibson, but what's one frozen Canadian's opinion in a world of online trolls


I think Gibson learned - in 2015 - not to put any slightly unusual features on every guitar in their line-up. What works for some won't work for others. Variety is probably a better way to go here, although unfortunately they may not offer all the features you want in one model.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

coming soon?

Gibson SG Special


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

The LP Jr DC tribute bass and J series acoustics also look good.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2019)

Granny Gremlin said:


> The LP Jr DC tribute bass


Too bad that it's short scale.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Too bad that it's short scale.


Not for me it ain't; I prefer my hobbitses  (though not so hot on the 3/4 pickguard yadda yadda - same list of things as with the 6 banger).

There are plenty of long scale copies (the original EB0 was a DC body shape and short scale - they only switched to SG shape in, like 62 or something).


... is it just me (or camera angle) or is that SG special a tad offset? If so I am diggin it. Cool colour too. This is what happens when your CEO was a stick in the mud and then you fire him.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Granny Gremlin said:


> ... is it just me (or camera angle) or is that SG special a tad offset? If so I am diggin it.


i don't think so


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Not for me it ain't; I prefer my hobbitses  (though not so hot on the 3/4 pickguard yadda yadda - same list of things as with the 6 banger).
> 
> There are plenty of long scale copies (the original EB0 was a DC body shape and short scale - they only switched to SG shape in, like 62 or something).
> 
> ...


I think it must be camera angle. I can't see them altering the SG shape that much.

I like the looks of the 2019 lineup, to be honest. It's relatively simple, the specs are pretty good and the Goldtop with P90s still gives me a woody, provided they put the damn thing back up on the site.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When we were having our discussions regarding the impending Gibson bankruptcy protection and sale, earlier last year, one of the members directed us to an article from one of the trade mags in the 1980s, when Henry J. and Co. purchased Gibson from the previous owners. What was ironic was that the article, and the comments of the new co-owners, stressed returning to basics and the time-tested models and features as having brought the company back from the brink.

Somewhere in the intervening 30-some years, their vision drifted, and the company started falling off the rails. What the new models for 2019 suggest is that the new owners are doing precisely what the old owners did at the outset. That is in no way a criticism. Indeed, if it worked to sustain the brand back then, it can probably work again. I hope the new owners don't meander too far from that vision like the previous ones did.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

I read there was a Les Paul Jr double cut with traditional specs, in TV yellow. Anyone heard more about that? I doubt I could afford it but damn I'd like that.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> I read there was a Les Paul Jr double cut with traditional specs, in TV yellow. Anyone heard more about that? I doubt I could afford it but damn I'd like that.


I don’t know what they’re doing, but they’ve changed the website again and now it has what look like the 2018 models back up and listed as 2019. I think there’s a bit of chaos in their marketing department LOL


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

mhammer said:


> When we were having our discussions regarding the impending Gibson bankruptcy protection and sale, earlier last year, one of the members directed us to an article from one of the trade mags in the 1980s, when Henry J. and Co. purchased Gibson from the previous owners. What was ironic was that the article, and the comments of the new co-owners, stressed returning to basics and the time-tested models and features as having brought the company back from the brink.
> 
> Somewhere in the intervening 30-some years, their vision drifted, and the company started falling off the rails. What the new models for 2019 suggest is that the new owners are doing precisely what the old owners did at the outset. That is in no way a criticism. Indeed, if it worked to sustain the brand back then, it can probably work again. I hope the new owners don't meander too far from that vision like the previous ones did.


They stopped hedgehogging.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

jdto said:


> The P90 50s Goldtop is giving me a woody


I’ve got a semi-chub for now....but non-chambered + <9 lbs. = schwing!


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> I’ve got a semi-chub for now....but non-chambered + <9 lbs. = schwing!


I just really curious why non chambered yet lighter appeals to you more than chambered light weight. Only reaon is I only have my 10 pounder to compare anything to, though I've tried a few chambered but didn't note any obvious differences in the time frame tested. So I have very little experience with multiple guitars.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> I just really curious why non chambered yet lighter appeals to you more than chambered light weight. Only reaon is I only have my 10 pounder to compare anything to, though I've tried a few chambered but didn't note any obvious differences in the time frame tested. So I have very little experience with multiple guitars.


Any of the chambered guitars I’ve owned (i.e. Suhr Strat, several USA Les Pauls with various types of weight relief, CS ES-Les Paul) were all lacking in cajones, but in general the lightweight solid body guitars had more bass & lower midrange.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Any of the chambered guitars I’ve owned (i.e. Suhr Strat, several USA Les Pauls with various types of weight relief, CS ES-Les Paul) were all lacking in *cajones*, but in general the lightweight solid body guitars had more bass & lower midrange.


They were missing drawers?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Roryfan said:


> Any of the chambered guitars I’ve owned (i.e. Suhr Strat, several USA Les Pauls with various types of weight relief, CS ES-Les Paul) were all lacking in cajones, but in general the lightweight solid body guitars had more bass & lower midrange.


I'm assuming Cajones = Gibby Growl to me, which when I think about it the LP Studio I rented that was chambered did have a certain "girth" missing. Thanks for that.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

LOL guys, the word you want is "cojones", which means balls. Cajones means drawers, like in your dresser, or a Peruvian box drum


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

jdto said:


> LOL guys, the word you want is "cojones", which means balls. Cajones means drawers, like in your dresser, or a Peruvian box drum


My guitar sounds like a Peruvian box drum at times...so there is that.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

jdto said:


> LOL guys, the word you want is "cojones", which means balls. Cajones means drawers, like in your dresser, or a Peruvian box drum


In addition to G.A.S. I also suffer from furniture disease. Mah chest dun fell inna mah drawers.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

US pricing for these guitars is surprisingly reasonable. The Les Paul Junior is $1499, for instance. I can't wait to get my hands on the LP Special TV.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

DrumBob said:


> US pricing for these guitars is surprisingly reasonable. The Les Paul Junior is $1499, for instance. I can't wait to get my hands on the LP Special TV.


This isn't actually directed at you, just a general discussion. Is $1500 usd really a good price for a Jr? I absolutely love Jr's. But they are a guitar I have to believe could be produced and sold for a price less than that. This isn't a comment on Gibsons overall pricing, which is another whole discussion obviously. Just that specific model.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> This isn't actually directed at you, just a general discussion. Is $1500 usd really a good price for a Jr? I absolutely love Jr's. But they are a guitar I have to believe could be produced and sold for a price less than that. This isn't a comment on Gibsons overall pricing, which is another whole discussion obviously. Just that specific model.


They could be produced for less and there are many similar guitars that cost less, but they aren't a Gibson LP Junior. There aren't many guitars cooler than a Gibson LP Junior  

The 2018 Juniors are listed at $1550+tax at L&M

I've heard many people sing the praises of Precision Guitar Kits and they offer a Junior kit.
If you ordered one from them, with them putting it together, their full setup and finishing it, it's not going to be a lot less than the Gibson, unless I'm reading their service offerings wrong. It's a bit confusing about whether their "In the Raw Setup" service is in addition to finishing, although it does seem like it to me. If I put the kit, those two services (a burst finish), wiring kit, the tailpiece and pickguard into my cart, it's at $1460 without the pickup.

Now, if you're up for gluing, finishing and setting up the guitar yourself, then the Junior kit becomes a much less expensive option (in money, anyway).


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

jdto said:


> They could be produced for less and there are many similar guitars that cost less, but they aren't a Gibson LP Junior. There aren't many guitars cooler than a Gibson LP Junior
> 
> The 2018 Juniors are listed at $1550+tax at L&M
> 
> ...


The thing is they are being produced for way way less. You can't really compare the costs of a one off kit to a mass produced instrument 

I know why they charge that. Because they can. That's just the way it goes. It's just that price for that particular model just seems way more out of line compared to other models.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> The thing is they are being produced for way way less. You can't really compare the costs of a one off kit to a mass produced instrument
> 
> I know why they charge that. Because they can. That's just the way it goes. It's just that price for that particular model just seems way more out of line compared to other models.


Fair point, but in the end, it's the same amount (roughly) out of our wallets either way.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

jdto said:


> They could be produced for less and there are many similar guitars that cost less, but they aren't a Gibson LP Junior. There aren't many guitars cooler than a Gibson LP Junior
> 
> The 2018 Juniors are listed at $1550+tax at L&M
> 
> ...


Just because one (note: not very well priced; they have a reputation as expensive and this is likely a business decision since they're the only place that does this in Canada so they can charge more for people who want to avoid boarder hassles) alternative is no better doesn't justify Gibson's pricing. 

The fact is that if a LP Jr Tribute is 899, an actual Jr being 1550 is kinda insane - they can't possibly be saving nearly that much by front single-routing vs seperate front pup and rear control routes. That said it is rather nice of them to make the tribute that cheap. This price difference is all marketing (and why the Tribute will always have the 3/4 pickguard or some similar downgrade - so that the full price version is always more attractive).

I'd like to say that I would be excited for a DC Jr/Special in TV white (or better still a non-rev firebird in TV White like they did for the Japanese market a few years back; hell even a non-rev studio, like back in 2014 or so, because they're not any different from a regular non-rev due to lack of binding anyway, but hella cheaper) but I likely can't afford one anyway so my vote is meaningless. But this brings up another pricing issue - a non-rev firebird which is so much cheaper to make due to lack of carved top, costs as much as an LP Studio ( neither have binding, both set neck; if 1 big front route saves them that much money a la the Tribute Jr, then the Bird is cheaper still to make, many but not all non-rev FB VIIs - the studio was technically a ViII due to 3 pups, were 1 big route, vs even an LP Studio with 4 seperate routes - 2 each front and back). Boggles the mind.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Just because one (note: not very well priced; they have a reputation as expensive and this is likely a business decision since they're the only place that does this in Canada so they can charge more for people who want to avoid boarder hassles) alternative is no better doesn't justify Gibson's pricing.
> 
> The fact is that if a LP Jr Tribute is 899, an actual Jr being 1550 is kinda insane - they can't possibly be saving nearly that much by front single-routing vs seperate front pup and rear control routes. That said it is rather nice of them to make the tribute that cheap. This price difference is all marketing (and why the Tribute will always have the 3/4 pickguard or some similar downgrade - so that the full price version is always more attractive).
> 
> I'd like to say that I would be excited for a DC Jr/Special in TV white (or better still a non-rev firebird in TV White like they did for the Japanese market a few years back; hell even a non-rev studio, like back in 2014 or so, because they're not any different from a regular non-rev due to lack of binding anyway, but hella cheaper) but I likely can't afford one anyway so my vote is meaningless. But this brings up another pricing issue - a non-rev firebird which is so much cheaper to make due to lack of carved top, costs as much as an LP Studio ( neither have binding, both set neck; if 1 big front route saves them that much money a la the Tribute Jr, then the Bird is cheaper still to make, many but not all non-rev FB VIIs - the studio was technically a ViII due to 3 pups, were 1 big route, vs even an LP Studio with 4 seperate routes - 2 each front and back). Boggles the mind.


Yeah, good points all, but I just took a similarly built, equipped and finished guitar. There are plenty of other choices out there, although many of them are further from the Junior design and finishing. The PGKs get pretty good reviews, from what I've read.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

jdto said:


> Yeah, good points all, but I just took a similarly built, equipped and finished guitar. There are plenty of other choices out there, although many of them are further from the Junior design and finishing. The PGKs get pretty good reviews, from what I've read.


The last Greco DC JR I saw on ebay went for US$450, but yeah, those don't come up often. There's also the recent budget Hamer (decent if not as good quality) in a similar price range but new (there's a few local at stores in St Kits/Thorold region and Hamilton IIRC).

I believe the reviews about PGK quality, but that just reinforces my argument - they chose to brand themselves as upmarket, and I went to biz school so I know that often this has little to do with what it actually costs to make/do something, but rather to play into the belief that quality costs.


----------



## DrumBob (Aug 17, 2014)

torndownunit said:


> This isn't actually directed at you, just a general discussion. Is $1500 usd really a good price for a Jr? I absolutely love Jr's. But they are a guitar I have to believe could be produced and sold for a price less than that. This isn't a comment on Gibsons overall pricing, which is another whole discussion obviously. Just that specific model.


It may or not be a good price, but according to the new people at Gibson, they have dropped their prices on just about everything. You can still buy used Juniors for cheap money if you shop around. I just watched a long video done by Premier Guitar with John Bohlinger visiting the Gibson factory in Nashville. He tried out quite a few of the new models, both production line and custom shop, and the guitars looked and sounded excellent. The company representative specifically said: 1) We are going back to our heritage designs that people want. 2) We have taken to heart a lot of input from customers and pro players, like Joe Bonamassa, in terms of getting these guitars right. 3) We have significantly dropped prices across the board. I am sure that Gibson dealers will discount these guitars beyond the limitations of MSRP and MAP.

For the first time in years, I am confident that Gibson is on the right track with their business model and their instruments...finally, after years of idiocy and mismanagement. I am really psyched to try out some of these new 2019 models, and am now sorry I'm not going to the NAMM show in California this year to see them first hand.

That Les Paul TV Special is calling my name, as is the Les Paul Standard Burst. I have a not so recent LP Standard now, that's boat anchor heavy, with a skinny 60's profile neck. Beautiful guitar, but I rarely touch it. Gibson will now have a Standard built to '59 specs in the $2400 + USD range. That means I can probably sell my current Standard for almost that much and get a new one with the kind of neck I like.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

If you have a spare 1:19:05 this might be of interest:


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Gonna watch that Premier Guitar episode later for sure.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Dorian2 said:


> Gonna watch that Premier Guitar episode later for sure.


Yup. On paper, so far, I am really liking what Gibson is saying and showing. I am looking forward to checking out a few of the new lineup, for sure. The damn P90 50s LP Standard Goldtop better reappear.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I cannot seem to find a Gibson 355 on their website. Are they no longer making them?

TG


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

traynor_garnet said:


> I cannot seem to find a Gibson 355 on their website. Are they no longer making them?
> 
> TG


I get the impression that they haven't quite finished updating their site. A few days ago, they had models called Les Paul Standard '50s and '60s, no Trads and a Les Paul Standard Modern, all of which have now been pulled. The lineup they have up there looks more like the 2018 lineup of LPs, so maybe they are trying to clear inventory before they launch the new paradigm, at least for LPs. In the acoustics, you see that all their round shoulders are called J-45 with a couple of exceptions, while for the ES series, it seems they haven't put up anything above the 335 except the Lucille.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

jdto said:


> I've heard many people sing the praises of Precision Guitar Kits and they offer a Junior kit.
> If you ordered one from them, with them putting it together, their full setup and finishing it, it's not going to be a lot less than the Gibson


I can confirm two things for you about PGK: They are nice. They are pricey. 

The biggest difference here is mass produced vs. one-of-a-kind exactly to your specs. The mass-produced will certainly cost that manufacturer less to make, so the fact that you can get one that is the one-off for the same or a little less than the Gibson is actually pretty amazing. It shows you that you pay a lot for the Gibson name. But you also trade off resale value.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

DrumBob said:


> It may or not be a good price, but according to the new people at Gibson, they have dropped their prices on just about everything. You can still buy used Juniors for cheap money if you shop around. I just watched a long video done by Premier Guitar with John Bohlinger visiting the Gibson factory in Nashville. He tried out quite a few of the new models, both production line and custom shop, and the guitars looked and sounded excellent. The company representative specifically said: 1) We are going back to our heritage designs that people want. 2) We have taken to heart a lot of input from customers and pro players, like Joe Bonamassa, in terms of getting these guitars right. 3) We have significantly dropped prices across the board. I am sure that Gibson dealers will discount these guitars beyond the limitations of MSRP and MAP.
> 
> For the first time in years, I am confident that Gibson is on the right track with their business model and their instruments...finally, after years of idiocy and mismanagement. I am really psyched to try out some of these new 2019 models, and am now sorry I'm not going to the NAMM show in California this year to see them first hand.
> 
> That Les Paul TV Special is calling my name, as is the Les Paul Standard Burst. I have a not so recent LP Standard now that's boat anchor heavy, with a skinny 60's profile neck. Beautiful guitar, but I rarely touch it. Gibson will now have a Standard built to '59 specs in the $2000 + USD range. That means I can probably sell my current Standard for almost that much and get a new one with the kind of neck I like.


In the context of this conversation, used prices don't mean much though just like kit prices don't. It's just a commentary specifically on something as basic a mass production Jr costing what they do new currently. I am not commenting on any other model. Someone pointed out that there is likely going to be a massive price gap between the 2019 Tribute (which I think is ugly) and whatever the traditional model is and I am sure they are right. Which is crazy because both will be a very basic guitar.

Honestly, I haven't liked any general production model Jr's I have played in years. I have one of the early 00's Melody Makers (not the budget models that came after), and I haven't bought a Jr because it kicks the crap out of any new ones I have played. And, I have no idea why every company but Gibson can get a half decent TV yellow finish. That Melody Maker actually has a killer TV Yellow. 

What I have seen so far for 2019 looks like a massive improvement, and if they do release a double cut Jr other than that Tribute model, I'll be interested in seeing it. But it will likely cost well north of $1500 here I am guessing.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Richlite? I don't see it so far but I haven't looked to much either. I personally have nothing against using it but it seems to be a thorn to some especially being used in the Custom.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

tomee2 said:


> Richlite? I don't see it so far but I haven't looked to much either. I personally have nothing against using it but it seems to be a thorn to some especially being used in the Custom.


I might be mistaken, but I thought I heard the new CEO say they're going away from Richlite. At least on the Customs. I've watched a number of Gibby vids so I'm unsure which one I saw it on. Might have been the Andertons video.



> *Rosewood Fretboards – A Return to Form*
> One such refinement includes the return of Rosewood fingerboards. Following the recent difficulties related to CITES and the subsequent restrictions on Rosewood, for 2018 Gibson had to resort to using alternatives such as Granadillo and Richlite.
> 
> These materials upset some traditionalists, so for 2019 Gibson has re-introduced Rosewood across the board (literally!), adorning it to the majority of their models in the USA 2019 lineup. Although Richlite is still featured on a few instruments, including the High Performance models, Rosewood gives you that unmistakable Gibson feel and tone.


Gibson 2019 Guitars - Andertons Music Co.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I played an ES-235 at the local L and M today. Holy shit! I just plugged into a Fender acoustic amp to get a feel for it. It just sings. Some of the nicest cleans I've heard in a long while. Nice neck too. Maybe a little fatter than 60s but not a 50s carve. I liked it better than the 335 I played and it was almost a grand cheaper. Still pricey but sublime.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Daaaaaamnnnnn


Gibson Les Paul Special Double Cut Figured Top


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

thats pretty sweet


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

dmc69 said:


> Daaaaaamnnnnn
> 
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Special Double Cut Figured Top


Just track down a hamer usa haha.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

See post 1512 on the show your gear thread!



Budda said:


> Just track down a hamer usa haha.


And yes I am partial to DCs - Gibby or Hamer!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> Daaaaaamnnnnn
> 
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Special Double Cut Figured Top


Nice guitar but did you see the price!!!!!!1

TG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> Daaaaaamnnnnn
> 
> 
> Gibson Les Paul Special Double Cut Figured Top


It's stunning, but someone with Gibson knowledge chime in... How is that a 'Special' Maybe my understand of what a Special is is off, but there's nothing I really associate with a Special there.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Budda said:


> Just track down a hamer usa haha.


Probably about 1/4 of the price.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

torndownunit said:


> It's stunning, but someone with Gibson knowledge chime in... How is that a 'Special' Maybe my understand of what a Special is is off, but there's nothing I really associate with a Special there.


The body shape is the Special shape and the pickguard is sort of like the Special, as well as the bound dot neck. Looking at it again, the control layout, too.

Gibson 1960 Les Paul Special Double Cut Reissue









Gibson Les Paul Special Double Cut Figured Top


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> It's stunning, but someone with Gibson knowledge chime in... How is that a 'Special' Maybe my understand of what a Special is is off, but there's nothing I really associate with a Special there.


A little background from my understanding - this was originally a souped up LP Special, made only from the Made 2 Measure program. I'm assuming someone said "hey, I like the Special shape, pickguard, and layout. I hate the wraptail, the P90s, and the lack of binding." So Gibson obliged. I recall seeing it on the Custom Shop's insta page, and the reaction was very positive. Looks like they've taken that positive feedback and made it a model in their lineup.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Some of their posts on the exact model, or very similar.


__
http://instagr.am/p/BghUIxin0T0/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BjnkWG3n8Xu/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BlG6b4FnGn3/


__
http://instagr.am/p/BmjmLmCnYHb/


__
http://instagr.am/p/Br8qiSWnG8B/

They've got a firebird pickup equipped model too!

Gibson Custom Shop on Instagram: “These Les Paul Specials with Firebird pickups are taking off! Which color is your favorite: Ebony, TV Yellow, Vintage Sunburst, TV White or…”


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> A little background from my understanding - this was originally a souped up LP Special, made only from the Made 2 Measure program. I'm assuming someone said "hey, I like the Special shape, pickguard, and layout. I hate the wraptail, the P90s, and the lack of binding." So Gibson obliged. I recall seeing it on the Custom Shop's insta page, and the reaction was very positive. Looks like they've taken that positive feedback and made it model in their lineup.


Or, all the things I like about a Special lol. I'm definitely not knocking the model, it's beautiful. It's just that Gibson does some weird stuff with their product names. Why would that not be say a double cut Standard for example? It seems Iike that's what it is.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> Or, all the things I like about a Special lol. I'm definitely not knocking the model, it's beautiful. It's just that Gibson does some weird stuff with their product names. Why would that not be say a double cut Standard for example? It seems Iike that's what it is.


I guess it's because of arch top vs non arch top. There was a Les Paul Standard DC in the past.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

dmc69 said:


> I guess it's because of arch top vs non arch top. There was a Les Paul Standard DC in the past.
> 
> View attachment 241066


An actual Special (based on originals) has no top though don't they? They are generally a slab. 

The 'Special Plus' was the first confusing one I remember. Tom/binding/flame top. It seems like they could just come up with a different name.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

torndownunit said:


> and if they do release a double cut Jr other than that Tribute model, I'll be interested in seeing it. But it will likely cost well north of $1500 here I am guessing.


Oh ye of the rose coloured glasses; it will be so much more than that. ... then again, that is me thinking from Henry J's perspective so here's to hoping.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

torndownunit said:


> An actual Special (based on originals) has no top though don't they? They are generally a slab.
> 
> The 'Special Plus' was the first confusing one I remember. Tom/binding/flame top. It seems like they could just come up with a different name.


Sorry I meant flat vs arch.


----------



## Prsman (Feb 13, 2016)

Hmmm...i wonder if they are going to be unpotting the pups in the new non-cs les pauls??? Hope so!


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

torndownunit said:


> I like about a Special lol. I'm definitely not knocking the model, it's beautiful. It's just that Gibson does some weird stuff with their product names.





torndownunit said:


> The 'Special Plus' was the first confusing one I remember.


It's starting to sound almost as confusing as Fender model names. Anyone ever notice that a "Custom Telecaster" and "Telecaster Custom" are quite a bit different? (the former being a double-bound Tele from the '60s, and the latter being the '70s Tele with a neck humbucker and Gibson-style controls) The Telecaster Deluxe is nothing like the Telecaster Plus Deluxe or the American Deluxe Telecaster, while the American Elite Telecaster of today bears almost no resemblance to the American-made Elite Telecaster from the '80s


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

vadsy said:


> coming soon?
> 
> Gibson SG Special


I played one of these yesterday. It was ok. I was hoping for a rounder and fatter neck but it's the traditional SG feeling wide and flat, especially at the 12th and down, little rounder at the top. The neck pickup is awesome, the bridge is a little thin and tinny but they do sound good together at least. Finish, before the cold cracks, and setup is nice,.., wish the fretboard was darker. L&M south has the pelham marked down 20%


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Web site now shows 3 50s goldtop variants and the 58 59 and 60 LPs, from the CS that is.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

troyhead said:


> It's starting to sound almost as confusing as Fender model names.


Perfectly clear to me. I mean, I personally woulda called that burst doublecut a LP DC Special Custom if it were up to me, but it makes perfect sense either way.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

vadsy said:


> digging some of these
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This definitely makes my pants tight.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

reckless toboggan said:


> This definitely makes my pants tight.


Gibson is torturing us. They should release those Winter NAMM 2019 beauties.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

torndownunit said:


> ... It's just that price for that particular model just seems way more out of line compared to other models.


The 2018 LP Jr is supposed to be close to a reissue spec. It’s also a very nice guitar. I got one last year for 1500 and seemed worth it to me. Also comes with a good hardshell.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I bought (traded for) one of the 2019 models a month ago.
The ES-235. I have had a chance to play it in several practices and jams, I like it.
Easy to play, stays in tune, light weight.
Mine is the plain gloss black and although I am a sucker for fancy tops I don't see trading this one away anytime soon.









It has an arched top and a flat back and is slightly larger than a Les Paul, balances on a strap nicely.
If this is an indication of the new thinking at Gibson I think they are in good hands.
I wonder if they have any dusk tigers or firebird X's left over....


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I've been enjoying a 2019 SG Special w/P90s at my local L&M lately. I actually was fortunate to meet J.C Curleigh recently; he's a classy, personable guy and as a huge Gibson fan I'm very excited to see what the future holds for the company.

W.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Tried out a J-45 sustainable today at L&M. Felt and sounded pleasant with some brightness. Sitka Spruce top, Walnut back and sides. Bee's wax finish so it really breathed and was resonant as hell. A lot different sounding than a standard I tried a while ago though. Action felt great, but the neck threw me for a loop. It's a lot smaller and shallower than expected. A lower price point would make it more attractive. Not worth the price tag in my case.

Gibson J-45 Sustainable


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Tried out a J-45 sustainable today at L&M. Felt and sounded pleasant with some brightness. Sitka Spruce top, Walnut back and sides. Bee's wax finish so it really breathed and was resonant as hell. A lot different sounding than a standard I tried a while ago though. Action felt great, but the neck threw me for a loop. It's a lot smaller and shallower than expected. A lower price point would make it more attractive. Not worth the price tag in my case.
> 
> Gibson J-45 Sustainable


was it really any better than your Seagull S6?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Lincoln said:


> was it really any better than your Seagull S6?


Not at all. I prefer the Seagull. But it's been beaten in since 2001, so there's that factor.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

The countdown has startedHNG^%$

Welcome to the New Gibson Brands


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

are they releasing another LP Custom? or is this more along the lines on Bluetooth speakers and tampons?


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2019)

Still no full scale SG Bass.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

vadsy said:


> are they releasing another LP Custom? or is this more along the lines on Bluetooth speakers and tampons?


For me it's more about the LP special shown in this photo...


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

i would love one of the new 57 reissue JR's.

beauties...but for the asking price, I have to pass.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

no love for the tuxedo explorer and vee? i mean, yeah, the price is totally insane, but still fun to look at. much like...jennifer lawrence.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

The new gibson guitars are now available. The price of Gibson LP Special is 2099 + tax (15%)= $2414 and the jr is 1999 + tax = 2300. WTF? Really, gibson.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I thought they were lowering the prices? This stuff is still out of reach for a lot of people who like Gibson guitars.


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> I thought they were lowering the prices? This stuff is still out of reach for a lot of people who like Gibson guitars.


Exactly. I was waiting for the LP Special. It is very similar to 2016 LP Special limited minus hardcase and orange drop caps. They were first priced at $1750 and then were on sale at $1499. Now we pay $2099 for almost the same guitar.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

E


CDWaterloo said:


> Exactly. I was waiting for the LP Special. It is very similar to 2016 LP Special limited minus hardcase and orange drop caps. They were first priced at $1750 and then were on sale at $1499. Now we pay $2099 for almost the same guitar.


Yeah, I love LP Specials, but that price is ridiculous. Would be better off finding a used Custom Shop.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

I bought one of the 2019 spec SG Special P90s in Sparkling Burgundy over the weekend that was (timely) discounted at L&M to make room for the "new" 2019 production model that was announced in their current collection. Fortunately for me, I got a deal on what is essentially the same guitar in the production run at a significant savings, which is convenient because I generally don't buy new production line guitars. The prices for the '19 collection are a touch higher than I'd like to see, but ultimately L&M's prices are still lower than the USD/CAD ratio if you check for the same guitars at US dealers or on Reverb. Eventually used examples will hit the market and the more frugal of us will be able to pick them up.

W.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

TubeStack said:


> E
> 
> 
> Yeah, I love LP Specials, but that price is ridiculous. Would be better off finding a used Custom Shop.


As much as I really want that LP Special & am stoked that they've brought it back, you're ultimately right. There was a used TV white LP Special CS here on the forum around last November/December for right around 2k. I bought one of the 2014 models (albeit with baked maple board) used with hard case sometime in spring 2017 for $800; ended up being too heavy for my taste so I traded it off.

W.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)




----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

What do I have to do, to put you in a previously enjoyed vehicle today?

Geez, tone down the marketing BS!



Rozz said:


>


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Inflation is a thing. $2k for a good usa guitar new sounds reasonable to me.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Rozz said:


>


Just looked it up. $6500 USD


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

BSTheTech said:


> Just looked it up. $6500 USD


They could have at least priced it at $6059.

Or better yet $5960.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

BSTheTech said:


> Just looked it up. $6500 USD


 Yikes!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Rozz said:


> Yikes!


 But remember this time it’s really real. Actually, really really real; realer than real. 

Authenticity for sale! Get your authenticity! 

I’ve been contemplating buying a 335 or a 355 but when I see this type of marketing it just makes me shake my head.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Specs on the new Standard 50s look interesting:

Nitro
ABR-1
Chunkier neck
No chambering
Burstbuckers 1&2 with audio taper pots

This is pretty close to an early-mid 2000s R7/8, with the only notable exception being the short neck tenon I’m assuming the USA guitars have. Would be interesting to see if there are any <9 lbs.


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

traynor_garnet said:


> But remember this time it’s really real. Actually, really really real; realer than real.
> 
> Authenticity for sale! Get your authenticity!


LOL....Yeah, for a minute I flashed back to 1959.



> I’ve been contemplating buying a 335 or a 355 but when I see this type of marketing it just makes me shake my head.


The new Gibson culture?


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

traynor_garnet said:


> But remember this time it’s really real. Actually, really really real; realer than real.
> 
> Authenticity for sale! Get your authenticity!
> 
> I’ve been contemplating buying a 335 or a 355 but when I see this type of marketing it just makes me shake my head.


And as authentic as Gibson can make it, some people will still send their's to HM and have it made even more authenticer. They don't balk at the $6500 entry fee - in fact, it's just a starting point. More than I'd spend, but to each their own.

Play what you love and love what you play, I guess.


----------



## dleake (Aug 8, 2014)

Roryfan said:


> Specs on the new Standard 50s look interesting:
> 
> Nitro
> ABR-1
> ...


I'm pretty sure the ABR-1 on the USA models is still sitting on support posts screwed in to bushings and not mounted on thin, threaded posts that screw directly into the wood like the Custom Shop models. I would also think these new USA Les Pauls are still quite a bit heavier than most Custom Shop models. Better looking maple tops and paint jobs from the Custom Shop as well.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Rozz said:


> The new Gibson culture?


The entire marketing and branding machine that is Gibson. They are nice guitars, but I find it hard to pay through the nose to fund the associated hype and 'mojo' machine (especially when four of the 5 I played last week had an improperly cut nut!). 

TG


----------



## Rozz (Aug 1, 2018)

traynor_garnet said:


> The entire marketing and branding machine that is Gibson. They are nice guitars, but I find it hard to pay through the nose to fund the associated hype and 'mojo' machine (especially when four of the 5 I played last week had an improperly cut nut!).
> 
> TG


Bad nut on a guitar that expensive is inexcusable. 

Some guitars I thought would be great, turned out to be disappointments and some I didn't expect much from exceeded expectations. Big bucks doesn't guarantee a great guitar that is for sure, anymore than a smallish price tag indicates a POS.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

traynor_garnet said:


> What do I have to do, to put you in a previously enjoyed vehicle today?
> 
> Geez, tone down the marketing BS!


I find it amusing, as someone who watched Mark Agnesi's "Guitar of the Day" videos on a regular basis, that he goes on about how perfect these guitars are. He was notorious in his videos for cutting up Gibson for never getting it totally right with any of their reissues. I guess it's different now that they're signing his paycheck.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

dleake said:


> I'm pretty sure the ABR-1 on the USA models is still sitting on support posts screwed in to bushings and not mounted on thin, threaded posts that screw directly into the wood like the Custom Shop models. I would also think these new USA Les Pauls are still quite a bit heavier than most Custom Shop models. Better looking maple tops and paint jobs from the Custom Shop as well.


Sounds like a prime candidate for the maple flame mod. Agree about weight & resonance likely being the key differentiators of USA vs. Custom Shop.

Although the “Trust us, THIS time it’s really truly accurate” schtick on Historics is somewhat comical, at least Gibson is attempting to meet the accuracy bar that has been heightened by Historic Makeovers et al. Apparently none of us want new technology, just the old designs - - but better - - so to be fair Gibson is simply responding to market demand.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

traynor_garnet said:


> The entire marketing and branding machine that is Gibson. They are nice guitars, but I find it hard to pay through the nose to fund the associated hype and 'mojo' machine (especially when four of the 5 I played last week had an improperly cut nut!).
> 
> TG


The new 2019 models were released just a few days ago. The ones you played over a week ago may still be the models from the previous regime, which I can attest are kinda lacking. I'd give the new models a try, I've heard they're fantastic.


----------



## BobChuck (Jan 16, 2012)

I don't know what to think about this "new" line-up. Gibson get flamed when they bring new ideas, more "modern" ideas.
But I'm pretty sure they will get flamed by the other for not innovating enough.

I like what they are doing. No weight relief, good old pots/wiring, etc....
But since the "used" market is saturated with cheaper options (than new), I don't see how they are going to sell more.


----------



## Strung_Out (Sep 30, 2009)

BobChuck said:


> I don't know what to think about this "new" line-up. Gibson get flamed when they bring new ideas, more "modern" ideas.
> But I'm pretty sure they will get flamed by the other for not innovating enough.
> 
> I like what they are doing. No wait relief, good old pots/wiring, etc....
> But since the "used" market is saturated with cheaper options (than new), I don't see how they are going to sell more.


Guitarists might be one of the hardest to please, prima donna bunch out there. 

Gibson adds modern ideas to their guitars? It's blasphemy and going against what made them great. The new CEO pushes the direction back to doing what made them great? It's too expensive and not intuitive enough for these modern times. 

I personally love the new direction in going back to what made the company great while offering certain changes such as the vibrola options for the SG standards, or a non-customshop p90 gold top. Also including things like a photo album of your guitar going through QC is a great touch to get ride of the poor quality control standards reputation that Gibson built up.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

Strung_Out said:


> The new CEO pushes the direction back to doing what made them great? It's too expensive and not intuitive enough for these modern times.


Funny enough... the new 2019 LP Standards are cheaper (!!!) than the previous models. $3699 for the old 2019 STD vs $3299 for the new 2019 STD 50's/60's


----------



## CDWaterloo (Jul 18, 2008)

dmc69 said:


> Funny enough... the new 2019 LP Standards are cheaper (!!!) than the previous models. $3699 for the old 2019 STD vs $3299 for the new 2019 STD 50's/60's


On top of that, they sell these beauties for $2199. 

2019 LP Standard faded-honeyburst:


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2019)

Strung_Out said:


> poor quality control standards reputation that Gibson built up


This was how my Firebird left the factory.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

dleake said:


> I would also think these new USA Les Pauls are still quite a bit heavier than most Custom Shop models. Better looking maple tops and paint jobs from the Custom Shop as well.


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

CDWaterloo said:


> On top of that, they sell these beauties for $2199.
> 
> 2019 LP Standard faded-honeyburst:
> 
> View attachment 253470


The Standard Faded LPs have always been substantially cheaper than the full gloss ones, even back in the mid/late 2000's. I kind of look at those as aberrations in the LP Standard line.


----------



## reckless toboggan (Mar 9, 2019)

CDWaterloo said:


> On top of that, they sell these beauties for $2199.
> 
> 2019 LP Standard faded-honeyburst:
> 
> View attachment 253470


Drool.


----------

